# Harmony Hub TiVo activity setup



## kennycol (Dec 6, 2016)

Howdy! I just got my first TiVo, transitioning from Media Center. It's the refurbed Roamio OTA 500GB unit that they had on sale for $500. 

I set up my Watch TiVo activity and it seemed to be setting up just fine but when I go to use it it doesn't quite work right. It correctly sets all the inputs, gets the power settings all right, but when it's done going into the TiVo activity it has the volume controlling my receiver (which is correct), the channel buttons controlling the TiVo (correct) but all the rest of the buttons (including the soft buttons) are targeting my TV. D'oh! 

I tried doing this with a TiVo Roamio as the device and again with a TiVo Roamio OTA as the device. Neither results in anything different. 

Is there some trick to getting the myharmony app to recognize that at the end of the day I want most all of the buttons mapped to the TiVo instead of the TV?


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you still return your unit? Lifetime OTA is on sale for $200 currently: TiVo DVR Holiday Sale Whiteout Event 2016 - Buy Now to Save.


----------



## DatCFC (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes, if you can, try to get the deal for the $200 Roamio.

This is pretty coincidental, because I just set up my Harmony Hub and remote last night for Tivo (Roamio Plus), Receiver and TV, but it's set up correctly.

You can adjust the activity and the buttons in the app to map to the TiVo as you see fit.
I used the desktop MyHarmony app, because I find it more intuitive and easier than the Android app, but either can make the adjustment you need.
You really have complete control of every single button on the remote.

CFC


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah first thing i do is make the 'exit' button live tv (since there's already a clear button on bottom). i also make up and down long press thumbs up and down.


----------



## DatCFC (Nov 22, 2016)

consumedsoul said:


> yeah first thing i do is make the 'exit' button live tv (since there's already a clear button on bottom). i also make up and down long press thumbs up and down.


That's a good idea for the thumbs up and down.
I did the 'menu' button long press as live tv, and also added "Zoom" as a long press for 'DVR'.
It really is quite flexible.

CFC


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Every time I program a Harmony with a TiVo I remember how annoyed I get because Logitech never dialed it in.
I usually program the Menu button to be TiVo and tweak a bunch of stuff.
Frustrating
-KP


----------



## kennycol (Dec 6, 2016)

So does everyone else have the problem with initially setting up their Harmony activity having no actual TiVo buttons mapped to the activity aside from channel +/-? The Harmony software does soooo good with all the other activities I've tried I just assumed I'd screwed something up or added the wrong TiVo device and there would be some magical TiVo model to add that would have most everything set by default. 

I'm fine with having to tweak a few buttons that don't come out quite right. That's not an issue. But having to completely design it from scratch. And all of the touch screen options are options for the TV right now, not TiVo. I don't think I've ever tweaked that. BAH!


----------



## kennycol (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh, and I did pick up my unit on the $200 refurb sale. I've been planning on jumping ship from Media Center for a while now (even though I've loved it) since Microsoft has been determined to kill it for a long time now. I've just been watching for the right deal on TiVo and this was the deal.


----------



## kennycol (Dec 6, 2016)

DatCFC said:


> Yes, if you can, try to get the deal for the $200 Roamio.
> 
> This is pretty coincidental, because I just set up my Harmony Hub and remote last night for Tivo (Roamio Plus), Receiver and TV, but it's set up correctly.
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't see your post DatCFC when I replied just now. So you just set it up last night and it worked great? What devices did you add? Most importantly, when you added your TiVo what exactly did you identify it as? TiVo as the manufacture and what exact model? Did you put in the Roamio Plus? I'll try that when I get home tonight.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

kennycol said:


> So does everyone else have the problem with initially setting up their Harmony activity having no actual TiVo buttons mapped to the activity aside from channel +/-? The Harmony software does soooo good with all the other activities I've tried I just assumed I'd screwed something up or added the wrong TiVo device and there would be some magical TiVo model to add that would have most everything set by default.
> 
> I'm fine with having to tweak a few buttons that don't come out quite right. That's not an issue. But having to completely design it from scratch. And all of the touch screen options are options for the TV right now, not TiVo. I don't think I've ever tweaked that. BAH!


It shouldn't be that poorly programmed. The numbers should work...
You can use most any model of TiVo since Series 3 when setting up the Harmony.

You might consider deleting your current TiVo from the Harmony Setup and re-adding a different model. Or, go in to 'options' and use 'setup this TiVo based on a similar model' It will prompt you to 'teach' a few buttons in.

-KP


----------



## kennycol (Dec 6, 2016)

Ya...I tried deleting both the device and the activity a few times but I think I *may* have just stumbled upon what I'm doing wrong. When I initially set up the activity I didn't see a default selection that really made sense so I think I've been choosing Smart TV as the Activity Type. I bet that's why my remote is then ending up with all the screen and button selections (except channel +/-) set to the TV stuff. 

Which is the default activity people are using to build their TiVo activity? I'll definitely play around with this when I get home.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

"Watch TV" as the default activity type for Tivo devices. I select my devices as follows for my 2 different setups: Panasonic Plasma TV, Denon AVR, Tivo Mini (for Media Room setup); RCA TV, Denon AVR, Tivo Roamio (for Living Room setup).


----------



## DatCFC (Nov 22, 2016)

kennycol said:


> Oh, I didn't see your post DatCFC when I replied just now. So you just set it up last night and it worked great? What devices did you add? Most importantly, when you added your TiVo what exactly did you identify it as? TiVo as the manufacture and what exact model? Did you put in the Roamio Plus? I'll try that when I get home tonight.


I actually created two activities off "Watch TV" - one with just TV and TiVo, and the other with TV, TiVo, and Denon receiver.
Both mapped the number buttons appropriately, and in my opinion had a pretty decent default layout. I just tweaked it a bit, as stated in my post above, to my liking.
I simply added the device as - Brand: TiVo (from pull down menu), and typed in Roamio Plus in the model box.
As far as I know though, TiVo IR remotes are all compatible with each other, so I'd suspect the codes to be the same or pretty similar regardless of model.



kennycol said:


> Ya...I tried deleting both the device and the activity a few times but I think I *may* have just stumbled upon what I'm doing wrong. When I initially set up the activity I didn't see a default selection that really made sense so I think I've been choosing Smart TV as the Activity Type. I bet that's why my remote is then ending up with all the screen and button selections (except channel +/-) set to the TV stuff.
> 
> Which is the default activity people are using to build their TiVo activity? I'll definitely play around with this when I get home.


Yes, if you select the "Smart TV" activity, it assumes you want to use the smart apps from your TV, so it makes sense that it defaults the numbers to TV. Essentially, it's not a good default profile for the TiVo.
I think if you switch to "Watch TV" you'll be fine.

CFC


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I have mega problems with the harmony setup software (My Harmony Elite), but that wasn't one of them. One of my issues was the insistence on putting the TiVo in standby all the time when I leave the watch TV activity. Are you sure you told it that you'd be changing channels with the TiVo? I seem to recall it asking which device is used for what during the setup.


----------



## DatCFC (Nov 22, 2016)

tomhorsley said:


> I have mega problems with the harmony setup software (My Harmony Elite), but that wasn't one of them. One of my issues was the insistence on putting the TiVo in standby all the time when I leave the watch TV activity. Are you sure you told it that you'd be changing channels with the TiVo? I seem to recall it asking which device is used for what during the setup.


Not sure if you fixed your standby issue, but if not, you need to change the "power settings" within the device settings.

CFC


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

DatCFC said:


> Not sure if you fixed your standby issue, but if not, you need to change the "power settings" within the device settings.


Yep, I eventually got something to work, but it has become clear that the only absolutely certain way to get the Harmony to leave a device powered on is to learn phony incorrect IR commands for all the power buttons . That way when it tries to power it off, it can't do it. None of the power options actually mean what the description implies.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tomhorsley said:


> Yep, I eventually got something to work, but it has become clear that the only absolutely certain way to get the Harmony to leave a device powered on is to learn phony incorrect IR commands for all the power buttons . That way when it tries to power it off, it can't do it. None of the power options actually mean what the description implies.


I just set TiVo to always on. That way, it never tries to turn it on or off.

For all other devices I use another setting. Can't remember the exact wording, but it leaves it on until you hit the Harmony off button, then it turns everything (except the TiVo) off. That has worked perfectly for me.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

tomhorsley said:


> Yep, I eventually got something to work, but it has become clear that the only absolutely certain way to get the Harmony to leave a device powered on is to learn phony incorrect IR commands for all the power buttons . That way when it tries to power it off, it can't do it. None of the power options actually mean what the description implies.


I find that to not be accurate.

Either Go in to Power Options and tell the Harmony to leave the TiVo on 'Always' or change the Button to be one that doesn't turn it off.

I've got nearly 300 Harmony Accounts on my Dealer Profile and never had the problem you're describing.

-KP

Edit: Also, make sure you've changed the Power Settings to use 'discrete' Power On and Power Off commands.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I used always on as well, but the harmony hub believes itself to be the single most important device in the universe. When it is powered on, it "just knows" every other device must currently be powered off, so if you have a device that only has a toggle control, it turns it off the first time you try to use an activity that uses the device. There is no power on earth, apparently, that can stop it from trying to control the power state even if you say "always on" or "there aren't any damn power buttons on my remote". It is a true tribute to logitech programmer stupidity.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Depe


Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just set TiVo to always on. That way, it never tries to turn it on or off.
> 
> For all other devices I use another setting. Can't remember the exact wording, but it leaves it on until you hit the Harmony off button, then it turns everything (except the TiVo) off. That has worked perfectly for me.


Depending on which software you're using, there's an option to leave devices on when you're switching activities and only turns them back off when you're shutting the system down.

This is good for instance if you wanted to queue up a DVD and then switch back to TV while waiting for popcorn to pop.

-KP


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kpeters59 said:


> Depending on which software you're using, there's an option to leave devices on when you're switching activities and only turns them back off when you're shutting the system down.
> 
> This is good for instance if you wanted to queue up a DVD and then switch back to TV while waiting for popcorn to pop.


That's what I was referring to earlier (although with the Elite, you have to do it on a device-by-device basis; there's no universal setting as in the One). Works like a charm.

Except for TiVo, which I set to always on period so it won't go into standby when I shut down my system.


----------



## kennycol (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you so much all! So it was just my mistake of starting with the Watch Smart TV activity type when I was creating my TiVo activity. Now that I've started with just the Watch TV activity type it's all perfect!

Thanks!


----------

